# Paclite or Windstopper?



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

I am in the market for a new jacket.

For the best all around protection should I go for Paclite or Windstopper? 

My concern is... does the Paclite stop the wind.. I know they sorta market it as a rain coat.

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Good question.

Any "full" Gore membrane will stop air flow.

While Paclite is very breathable for a waterproof material, it will still build up sweat fairly rapidly unless you make heavy use of underarm venting.

Well designed Windstopper clothing in my experience will stop any amount of rain for about an hour. After that, the surface saturation can win out. Unlike Paclite, Windstopper can move enough water vapor to keep you pretty dry internally as well.

The best i've used, at least in cooler temps (i'm in Portland, Or) -

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...nt-Jacket-Windstopper-Soft-Shell-For-Men.html


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Paclite will definitely stop the wind, no doubt. It *is* fully waterproof.

The question should be "Is paclite breathable enough to bike in? (in other words, does it let the water vapor from sweating pass through it enough?)". That one I cannot answer.

P.S. I cannot speak for the jackets, but I had a pair of Windstopper Gloves that wet out in the rain in about 10 minutes. After that point, wearing them wet was colder than not wearing gloves. I'm surprised to hear anyone claim that Windstopper kept them dry for longer than that, let alone an hour.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have two Windstopper jackets and I love the stuff! As someone posted it will keep you dry for close to an hour, but after that I am not sure (my commute is 45).........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

No experience with Paclite, but have a rain shell. I much prefer the windstopper jacket I have for general riding with drizzel/light rain. It is a Mountain Hardware Transition jacket with next 2 skin windstopper, fairly light weight and breathable. I prefer this jacket in temps below 50 F. I add a poly pro top under it for temps below 40. Live in western Oregon where it does rain (so if it is pouring, I will sack up and put the rain jacket on). I have a short commute 2.5 miles each way. I have used this jacket for about 3 years (down to 18 F with the poly pro under the jacket). Water will start to penetrate over time, not sure how long time wise though. 

***Bar none this is my favorite article of clothing for riding. Plus it is not cycling specific. Go nuts.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I...gotta say, you must mean "will keep you dry close to an hour *in light drizzle*"...


----------

